
Hims copying Ro line for line in the rising ED space - memossy
https://medium.com/@zreitano/on-behalf-of-hims-patients-thank-you-for-copying-ro-aba99193d231
======
parliament32
Interesting way of calling someone out for a pretty blatant frontend
copy/paste job.

